# found bleeding at the mouth dove



## adovefromthestr (Jul 1, 2008)

ok so i live in phoenix arizona and my boyfriend and i found a dove with a broken wing on the side of the street- and its freakin HOTT outside and i couldn't just let it flutter around to die slowly in the heat so we took it to his house. the doves name is bob. Bobs in a box and has water and some paper towels but he- it could be a girl i have no idea- began to shake and rock back and froth and started bleeding from his mouth. right then i thought he was gunna die, some seizure from dehydration or maybe he was hit by a car. im not sure. but we figured atleast he could pass with a little more dignity in a box rather than outside. only- a couple hours later bob drank some water and moved to perch on his dish and then spilt it everywhere and then decided to hop out of the box. his wing isn't folded so awkwardly as it was when we found him, but it still doesn't work and his mouth is still bloody though its not dripping or anything like it was. WHAT DO I DO??? im concerned about the bleeding thing, and he won't eat anything- not that we have much to give him. also bob is full grown im fairly sure. atleast not a baby.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for assisting this injured dove. There are several good wildlife rehab centers in the Phoenix area. This list of rehabbers is from the East Valley Wildlife site: http://www.eastvalleywildlife.org/other_rescues.htm

Perhaps you can contact a nearby center to get further assistance for the dove.

For right now just provide fresh drinking water and some bird seed (can be wild bird seed mix from the pet store) and try to keep things as quiet and stress free as possible for the bird.

If the bird was hit by a car, then there may be significant internal injuries.

Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------

